# Aqua-terrarium



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everybody !

I'm new on this forum, and my english is not great, so I apologize for my approximative english !

I want to present to you the "journal" of the construction of my new aqua-terrarium. Now let's talk pictures, it says more than words ! 

The tank on pictures is not the definitive one, the rock will be siliconed in a 100x50x40 (in cm) tank as soon as possible... 






























































































































































































At last a wood part that will be siliconed at the right of the rock :


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out.

What material is everything carved out of, and what did you use to paint/cover it.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

That is amazing. It's projects like this that keep me trying even though mine never turn out anything like that.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Very Cool!!!! 

What materials are you using?

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great work!!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Work! it looks great so far. Thanks for sharring and looking forward to following this one.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

thats so cool! you know, the waterfall kinda looks like the exo terra backgrounds. anyways, nice progress.


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

Occidentalis said:


> Can't wait to see how this one turns out.
> 
> What material is everything carved out of, and what did you use to paint/cover it.


I try to named materials in english, il use mortar (mortier), styrofoam (polystyrène) and powder with differents colors (pigments naturels). I wrote to you the name in french, so you can research to see what it is in english.

Thanks for your comments !


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty awesome so far, I'm keeping an eye on this one!
Will you have aquatic plants in the water areas?


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes... Latin names are cryptocoryne, anubias,microsorium pteropus,Lysimachia nummularia and hydrocotyle sibthorpioides.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very cool and artistic. What size is your tank?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

What is the tree made out of


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

brien said:


> What is the tree made out of





Panza said:


> I try to named materials in english, il use mortar (mortier), styrofoam (polystyrène) and powder with differents colors (pigments naturels). I wrote to you the name in french, so you can research to see what it is in english.
> 
> Thanks for your comments !


hehehehe


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Very cool and artistic. What size is your tank?





Panza said:


> ....The tank on pictures is not the definitive one, the rock will be siliconed in a 100x50x40 (in cm) tank as soon as possible...


here ya go


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice carving/crafting..... I'll be following this as well


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Cela regarde tres bien

I hope I said that right.

My french est très limité


----------



## Howiedoit (Oct 29, 2009)

Just one of these days maybe mine can look something like this one. Good job!


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

rpmurphey said:


> Cela regarde tres bien
> 
> I hope I said that right.
> 
> My french est très limité


Eheh thank for the effort !

My tank is a 200l or 53G.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Really well done on the fabrication of the waterfall.


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for support !


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

Truly amazing. Work of art. I just have to see how this will turn out!


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

More pictures, the rock is siliconed in the tank (sorry but I can't explain all parts my english is too worst) :









The water come from the bottom :




































48 hours later the tank is fill of water and I start to try fogger and filtre :



























Videos comes tomorrow !


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

There is the first video :
YouTube - MOV08554


----------



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice!!Please keep us update.


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes ! I have two more videos to post, then I'll take photos ^^


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

When i siliconed the rocks :
YouTube - MOV08553


----------



## Panza (Feb 14, 2009)

Some more pictures :

























































































































































































































Plants arrive soon !


----------

